# Stain Repellent Spray on Boots?



## ShashaDra (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello everyone
I'm new to snowboarding, and just purchased a pair of snowboard boots

The boots is white (yeah i know i should've bought darker color, but i like how the boots looks) 

i wonder if its a good idea to spray it with stain repellent?
It was Nike Vapen boots, idk whats the material they're made of (faux leather maybe..?)

So any experience? what boots? what brand of stain repellent? which type?
Any other method for minimizing stain on your boots?

Thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps silicone spray...but I wouldn't worry about it. but if you use silcone, then it will not hold any other cover up stuff


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think pee? Oh wait, that's jelly fish stings.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I probably wouldn't use silicone spray casue that stuff is slippery as [email protected]#*, and hard to remove!!!!!

Try somethin like ScotchGuard, or even NikWax Leatherproof or the like!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I think pee? Oh wait, that's jelly fish stings.


I'm doin it right now so I don't get stung!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

iirc...scotchguard has silicon in it


----------



## ShashaDra (Jan 25, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I probably wouldn't use silicone spray casue that stuff is slippery as [email protected]#*, and hard to remove!!!!!
> 
> Try somethin like ScotchGuard, or even NikWax Leatherproof or the like!!!!!


can someone explain me in more details why i shouldnt use silicone spray?
if its slippery, i'll just have to avoid spraying the sole right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Because he said not to.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Whatever Tom Brady uses on his Uggz.

Correction, whatever Giselle tells Tom Brady to use on his Uggz.


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

I've had my white boots for over 5 years. And they aren't particularly stained. Who wants to be that kid with the shiny shoes anyway? Make them look like theyve been lived in. Just try not to stand in any dog shit on your way to the car


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I've seen more guys in Bend with UGGs than I have seen anywhere. I lived in Vail for 5 years....


----------



## ShashaDra (Jan 25, 2016)

Staff_Sav said:


> I've had my white boots for over 5 years. And they aren't particularly stained. Who wants to be that kid with the shiny shoes anyway? Make them look like theyve been lived in. Just try not to stand in any dog shit on your way to the car


Well i just want to keeps my gears looking reasonably good. stain repellent doesn't means the boots always shiny all the time, just make it easier to clean it

Idk about boots
But from my experience, wearing bright colored pants. it get stained really easily-like i wash it every 3 times snowboarding. Probably because of thin snow we have here, so when i fall/sit on the snow it digs in into the soil. 
And the parking lot covered in mud-mixed-with-snow-thing from car tyre digging in through the snow
Trying to scrub all those stains on my gear takes a long time (had to do it manually by hand, washing machine doesn't do anything to the stains), i want to minimize the amount of cleaning i had to do


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Argo said:


> I've seen more guys in Bend with UGGs than I have seen anywhere. I lived in Vail for 5 years....


i just googled "uggs"..........i'm second guessing my decision to go to mt bachelor now.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

at least tell me there's a hottie overload in bend. lie to me if you have to.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SkullAndXbones said:


> at least tell me there's a hottie overload in bend. lie to me if you have to.


There are def a lot of good looking women here and according to the 2010 census there is a surplus of them overall.... I dont work locally so I dont know any of them. It is not your typical mountain town population here.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

that's good to hear. i'm glad there was a census too. gotta keep tabs on where the hotties are ya know?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

lots of womens softball, soccer and beach volleyball going on here.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> lots of womens softball, soccer and beach volleyball going on here.


Explains why there's more women than men...

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Argo said:


> lots of womens softball, soccer and beach volleyball going on here.


hahahahahaha


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> lots of womens softball, soccer and beach volleyball going on here.


And I bet Subarus with rainbow stickers.........


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> There are def a lot of good looking women here and according to the 2010 census there is a surplus of them overall.... I dont work locally so I dont know any of them. It is not your typical mountain town population here.





mojo maestro said:


> And I bet Subarus with rainbow stickers.........


Skull'nx...you are out of luck...its the cougs with the other kind of taste....may I suggest Boca Raton Fla.

And this does relate to using silicone on boots.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> And I bet Subarus with rainbow stickers.........


Subie Foresters........


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShashaDra said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm new to snowboarding, and just purchased a pair of snowboard boots
> 
> The boots is white (yeah i know i should've bought darker color, but i like how the boots looks)
> ...


I've used silicone, clear 100% non toxic tree hugger silicone, mixed in a 2 liter pop bottle with a little bit of mineral spirits.
To just a little bit thicker than water, then used a paint brush & went to town on some old gloves & it worked wicked.
Takes a while for the mineral spirits to evaporate.
And you need do it somewhere ventilated.

I was actually going to go get some tonight and do some of my shit. 
Think i'm gonna paint everything.


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> And I bet Subarus with rainbow stickers.........



hahaha! Seriously true.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> at least tell me there's a hottie overload in bend. lie to me if you have to.


Well yes, they wear Uggs, tight jeans, plaid shirts, drive Prius and have beards. That's the kind you meant, right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your ideal hottie is a lumbersexual in a prius? Wtf


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Argo said:


> Your ideal hottie is a lumbersexual in a prius? Wtf


:facepalm1:

I was poking fun of the lesbian comments and saying maybe Skull would be interested in those types of men. I never said I was interested in such a type especially as I meant they are gay. 

I see this humor didn't go over like I planned...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. Hey, some chicks like that sort of thing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a pair of uggs when I surfed central CA every day. That shit is cold and rocky and they are nice to have. Outside of the van and the beach however they should not be worn by men in public.

This message will self destruct.

I suggest you put bindings on your boots instead of any spray products, way more fun.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I had a pair of uggs when I surfed central CA every day. That shit is cold and rocky and they are nice to have. Outside of the van and the beach however they should not be worn by men in public.
> 
> This message will self destruct.
> 
> I suggest you put bindings on your boots instead of any spray, way more fun.


Quoted for future reference..........


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> :facepalm1:
> 
> I was poking fun of the lesbian comments and saying maybe Skull would be interested in those types of men. I never said I was interested in such a type especially as I meant they are gay.
> 
> I see this humor didn't go over like I planned...


by "hottie" i meant women. i don't need to hear about chicks with dicks


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Turns out I was talking out my arse when I said my boots weren't particularly stained. They're wrecked. I guess i don't look at my feet much


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> I had a pair of uggs when I surfed central CA every day. That shit is cold and rocky and they are nice to have. Outside of the van and the beach however they should not be worn by men in public.
> 
> This message will self destruct.


You must have been on the Pismo side. We never let friends wear Uggs in Morro Bay. Never. Hoodies, jeans and flip flops even on the coldest of days.


----------

